# vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??



## Flenor Eldar (9. Mai 2009)

*vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

sers ich mir letztens die skystar 2 Tv PCI karte von technisat gekauft und des lässt dich nicht instsallieren... da steht das i-welche softwares fehlen würde.-.. in der anleitung steht nix von vistal... weiß jemand wo man treiber für vista 32bit herkriegt??


----------



## Imens0 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

schau mal auf der herstellerseite. ich hab den treiber auf nem vista x64 system. Link


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

danke, aber auf der herstellerseite hab ich nix gefunden, ich probiere es mal mit dem 64bit treiber

Wo genau befindet sich der buttem zum download für den 64bit treber?


----------



## Imens0 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

wenn du die Software 4.5.0a runterlädst, da ist der treiber auf jeden fall dabei.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*



Imens0 schrieb:


> wenn du die Software 4.5.0a runterlädst, da ist der treiber auf jeden fall dabei.


Bei mir verlangt der treiber bevor ich das installiern kann, wo bekomm ich die her? oder in welchem ordner sind die?


----------



## Imens0 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

also ich hab einfach das ganze softwarepacket zusammen installiert. und da ist der treiber auch dabei. aber du kannst ja mal versuchen, mit "neue hardware suchen" in der systemsteuerung die tv karte auszuwählen und dann sucht er ja einen treiber und da gibst du dann als suchoption den ordner an. dann wird er schon den treiber raussuchen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*



Imens0 schrieb:


> also ich hab einfach das ganze softwarepacket zusammen installiert. und da ist der treiber auch dabei. aber du kannst ja mal versuchen, mit "neue hardware suchen" in der systemsteuerung die tv karte auszuwählen und dann sucht er ja einen treiber und da gibst du dann als suchoption den ordner an. dann wird er schon den treiber raussuchen.


Muss ich mal kucken... hab seit gestern win 7 64bit drauf, danke jedenfalls

Wenn bei hardware die treiber akzualisieren möchte, kommt diese Meldung: Das Gerät funktioniert nicht ordnungsgemäß, da Windows die für das Gerät erforderlichen Treiber nicht laden kann. (Code 31). Kannst du da helfen?
Musst die software auch erst extrahieren?


----------



## zettiii (12. August 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

Huhu
Flenor ich hoffe es ist oke, wenn ich deinen Fred mal ein wenig missbrauche 
Also, ich habe ein änliches Problem: 
und zwar : wenn ich die Software der SkyStar 2 TV installieren will, sagt er mir,dass kein Treiber vorhanden ist.Manuelle installation vom Datenträger funktioniert nicht.
So, dann habe ich bei Win7 einfach auf neue Hardware suchen und dann auf Treiber aktualisieren geklickt und den Treiber auf der CD suchen lassen.Er hat dann einen gefunden und wollte diesen dann auch installieren, da geht mein Rechner einfach aus und startet neu.Egal wie oft ich es probiere, es kommt das gleiche bei raus ...
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch helfen 

Gruß zettiii


----------



## zettiii (21. September 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

Kann mir denn keiner helfen ?


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (21. September 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

Hm das ist komisch ich habe die Skystar 2 auch (siehe Test) und Vista X64 und die Software samt Treiber usw funktioniert einwandfrei!
MFG


----------



## zettiii (22. September 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

Danke erstmal 
 Weiß denn keiner Rat ?


----------



## Imens0 (22. September 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

doch. auf der homepage des herstellers gibts seit 15.9. ne neue software mit windows 7 unterstützung. ich bin so frei und stell dir den link rein. Klick!


----------



## zettiii (22. September 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

Hey dankeschön 
Ma gucken ob das funtzt


----------



## zettiii (23. September 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

Hm, also ich hab jetzt mir nen Teiber von ner anderen Seite runtergeladen und diesen installiert.
Nun konnte ich die Software auch installieren, habe aber,wenn ich ein Programm wähle nur Ton und kein Bild 
Das gleiche hatte ich aber schonmal


----------



## Atel79 (23. September 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

Also ich habe schon von vielen gelesen das die slystar 2 unter vista mit sp1 und 4gb pobleme macht genauso wie die cablestar 2 die habe ich auch nicht zum laufen bekommen wegen dem vista problem


----------



## zettiii (23. September 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

Ja es ging doch aber vorher :/


----------



## Imens0 (24. September 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

bei mir läuft die karte mit vista x64 auf dem aktuellen stand und 4gb


----------



## zettiii (24. September 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

hilft mir leider auch nicht weiter
außerdem lief sie vorher auch -.-


----------



## zettiii (24. September 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

Hab jetzt mein Windows neu aufgesetzt.Also Vista.
Geht alles zu installieren und bla.
Funtzt auch alles, hab Info,Ton aber kein Bild.
Kann mir auch was aufnehmen und hinterher angucken -.-
Verträgt das sich vielleicht nicht mit meiner Graka ? 4870 ?
Denn vorher hatte ich eine 8800GTX ?!


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (27. September 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

So also hab schlecht Nachrichten hab das gleiche Problem wie du habe zwar Ton aber kein Bild und wenn ich versuche den Treiber zu installierne der dabei war komm timmer das ich einen neuen Windowsmedia player instllieren soll!
Vor 2Tagen hat noch alles funktioniert und jetzt geht gar nichts mehr!
Ich könnt das Teil grd aus dem Fenster werfen!
Naja wird sobald möglich zurück geschickt!
MFG


----------



## zettiii (28. September 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

Jo habs bei meinem Bruder getestet,der hat ne 8800GTS, muss wohl an ATI liegen ?


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (28. September 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

Hm meinst du das eine Graka sowas verursachen kann?
MFG


----------



## zettiii (28. September 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

Vllt. der Treiber?!


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (29. September 2009)

*AW: vista treiber für skystar 2 TV??*

Also hab jetzt eine möglichkeit gefunden zumindest mal wieder ein bissle fernseh zu gucken und zwar habe ich mir eine ganz alte Version DVBViewer Technisat Edition 2.2 in System-Utilities - Utilities - Windows | Downloads | ZDNet.de
runter geladen die kleine exe einfach installieren und du kannst zumindest mal wider ein paar Sender gucken!
MFG


----------

